# Anyone have experience with the garmin edge 500 vs the iphone app cyclemeter?



## fjork_duf (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm trying to make a purchase decision. It seems that there are pluses to the garmin setup and pluses to the iphone setup (mainly app price is super cheap.)

Anyone use both and have any feedback? I also wouldn't mind hearing about the iphone app and the device even if you haven't used both.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

use of smartphone GPS has been discussed in here quite a lot. there are a lot of apps on the market that people will use.

There's also been a fair bit of discussion about comparisons with a dedicated GPS. Not so much with the Edge 500 since it's so new, however, and few people use them still. But many comparison notes with other dedicated GPS receivers would also be valid (except for any issues dealing with maps, since the E500 does not support maps).

There really aren't many pluses to using a smartphone + app as your bike computer. I can think of a couple.
1. yes, the app itself is cheaper than a whole dedicated GPS
2. some folks like device integration, and if you're one of those, this could fall into this category
3. not sure about cyclemeter specifically, but an app with maps will give you improved navigation capabilities over an E500 that lacks a map display

I can think of far more cons, though
1. battery life on a smartphone will ALWAYS be a concern. You can extend it, but that means buying more gadgets like chargers, extra batteries, and whatnot. out of the box, a dedicated GPS will have better battery life.
2. device integration could be in this category, too. in some situations, device integration can go too far, and some folks would put the smartphone + gps app combo in this category. some folks will specifically want their gps to be separate from their phone while in the woods or on the bike.
3. the E500 is compatible with accessories like a HRM, speed/cadence sensor, and power meter.
4. the E500 is smaller
5. if the E500 broke (in a crash, for example), you would only be out a gps...not a gps + your phone. this ties into #2, but is only one instance.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I have been combing this forum and you seem to be correct in terms of the feedback I'm seeing. My main concern as well is the accuracy of the phone GPS, plus it will cost me way more than double to replace the stupid phone if it gets munched in a crash.


----------



## DrHog (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been riding with a smartphone for about a year now. You've figured out by now that there are tradeoffs with both sides. I acknowledge two of the big drawbacks: battery life and fragility. I ride with a rugged case/battery extender, and so far it has done admirably. I also ride with the phone in my cargo pocket, not up on the handlebars. I would have replaced a couple of iPhones by now for sure if I had a handlebar mount.

Right now I cannot rig a heart rate strap or cadence sensor to my iPhone, and while I acknowledge that many swear my these tools, I have been through that phase and right now, i just want to ride. I have reams of my old heart rate data from my Forerunner GPS and if I were honest with myself, it just backed up what my lungs and legs were telling me loud and clear.

For the pluses, I have saved a ton of money by not buying an Oregon or Dakota and all of the associated topo maps. Even I had all of this, I would still be missing a big part of what I want the GPS for: the trails. Lots of great trails don't show up on the topos. You can get them by downloading someone's GPS track, but that just gets you one trail, not the whole network. With the latest GPS units, you can load custom maps that includes the trails, but it takes some expertise and time. If I get a unit, it will have to have this feature to get my $$.

Right now, with no effort on my part other than downloading the maps (for free), I can go ride in trail networks that I've never been in and see on the GPS map where I am, and where all of the trails are. Granted, if no one has uploaded the trails to the network, I won't see them on my map, but that just takes me back to where I'd be with the Garmin. I think that the trail network will fill in over time, so I like the smartphone GPS solution right now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DrHog said:


> I have been riding with a smartphone for about a year now. You've figured out by now that there are tradeoffs with both sides. I acknowledge two of the big drawbacks: battery life and fragility. I ride with a rugged case/battery extender, and so far it has done admirably. I also ride with the phone in my cargo pocket, not up on the handlebars. I would have replaced a couple of iPhones by now for sure if I had a handlebar mount.
> 
> Right now I cannot rig a heart rate strap or cadence sensor to my iPhone, and while I acknowledge that many swear my these tools, I have been through that phase and right now, i just want to ride. I have reams of my old heart rate data from my Forerunner GPS and if I were honest with myself, it just backed up what my lungs and legs were telling me loud and clear.
> 
> ...


You leave out a big assumption with the smartphone: that you will always have coverage. with a dedicated mapping GPS, the assumption is that there is no cellular or wifi data connection, so you always load whatever you need. In fact, storage is so prolific that you can often load all the maps you will ever need and not run into problems. furthermore...as for being able to view trail networks...you must live somewhere with tons of techie geeks all over the hills. I live somewhere that in many cases, the only public gps tracks on the internet are mine.


----------



## DrHog (Nov 30, 2008)

Absolutely true with the trail networks--if no one loads them up, then you're dependent on what's on the base layer, which is usually just forest service roads and maybe major trails. Even though your local area may not have a lot of participating techies, if you like to travel with your MTB like I do, your destination may have better networks than where you live. I'm doing our local network not because I get lost out there, but more as a service to those visiting the area.

I never count on having service where I ride. I download the map coverage I need into the cache before I ride. I did learn this the hard way!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Come out here with both and see.










You can ride about 50 miles from one side to the other with no cellular service. I use a GPS.


----------

